# prostate cancer: promiscuity reduces risk?



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

It used to be that they advocated a lot of masturbation to reduce the risk. now there is a study out pointing towards promiscuity as reducing the risk of prostate cancer.

What does that mean for monogamous men?

Sex With Multiple Women Protects Men From Prostate Cancer


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

This is why condensed studies are so misleading.

"This would mean masturbation would also reduce your likelihood of catching the deadly disease. But if you’re a gay man, the opposite is true and you should strive not to have more than 20 lovers as your risk for prostate cancer would be doubled."

Wha???? 

But with this study it makes more sense.

Sperm Competition in Humans: Implications for Male Sexual Psychology, Physiology, Anatomy, and Behavior | Aaron Goetz - Academia.edu

So if a player is scoring with various women, he knows those women are also scoring with other men. What makes sperm more competitive in the presence of another man's sperm? What is the cellular biological response when one mans's sperm can detect the presence of another mans sperm? 

Fascinating!

To long married men, every moth or so, before you have sex, imagine that another man has just had her. Your little swimmers (if the duct is still open) will become more volatile and thus your prostate gland will have a bit more work to do.


Problem solved. And you're welcome!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Doesn't really solve the issue. interesting stuff though


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

All there is to such studies is covert ways to apply for funding and grants for research on human sexuality without making it too obvious it's about sex. The people at the various alphabet soup government agencies see the word prostate cancer (or other ailments) and get approval happy...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Well then, how about prolonged nipple stimulation and breast cancer? Prolonged cunnilingus and cervical cancer? Body massages and bone cancer?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

That's the spirit!


----------



## survived (Jan 31, 2014)

My question is, does your prostate know you are having sex with different women? I have been married for 45 years. Had active sex life before and after my 2008 prostate cancer. Found a surgeon that was skilled at removing the nerves that provide erections from my prostate before removing it and leaving the nerves in my body. I get full natural spontaneous erections, great continence. I am now 66 and still have fantastic sex with my bride at least twice a week. 
I am not sure if I had active sex with women other than my wife I would have avoided prostate cancer, but I am I would have had a better chance of getting sexually transmitted disease.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not sure promiscuity has anything to do with it but regular ejaculations do.

I have had a few prostate problems in the past few years, fortunately only infections. The consultant told me that we need to ejaculate atleast every couple of weeks simply to empty the tanks.

Until a male is in his early 20's we have an automatic mechanism to empty the tanks - wet dreams (weird...because most teenagers/early 20 yr olds ejaculate 4-5 times a week anyway!!) but after our mid 20's we lose that ability so 'we' have to do it.

He said it was like a small pond; if the water isnt emptied it becomes stagnant and can lead to infections.

So yes, I think (I'm confident) regular ejaculations does reduce the risk of cancer/problems....sex with as many different women as possible....I think thats just wishful thinking by men!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm betting that there will be a link between HPV and prostate cancer. Why not? It causes cancer in the cervix and throat. Why not there too?

If that turns out to be true, then promiscuity isn't a good route to reduce the risk.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

john117 said:


> All there is to such studies is covert ways to apply for funding and grants for research on human sexuality without making it too obvious it's about sex.


Actually, it's about *MONEY*...

Hey, researchers with degrees in biology have to eat too...


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

"New Canadian study suggests the more women you sleep with, the less likely you are to get prostate cancer."

Actually, this is the "teaser." This is how they get you to read the article. It's like on the nightly news when they tell you what's coming up next, some celebrity caught naked or something like that, just so you won't change the channel.

But in the body of the article the conclusion is that it is the number of ejaculations you have that might make the difference, and perhaps, if you actually read the study, they might not even make much of the idea of promiscuity, but at naij.com, they know that doesn't make for much of a headline.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Whatever ... but promiscuity is so much more FUN than masturbation!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Me personally, I would rather die than cheat.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Thound said:


> Me personally, I would rather die than cheat.



It's all about adapting. I figured out how my favorite backgammon program cheats. Countered the cheat and crushed it.

Life is not absolute. If you live a quasi normal or normal life you can't know what zombie life looks like - your moral compass is calibrated for normal life, not zombie life.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

No, ejaculation lessens the risk. This can be a do-it-yourself effort.


----------

